# High gloss summer wax



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

With summer quickly coming, I’m looking for a new wax, with durability being of least concern. I like to wax atleast once a month in the summer months, and want my car looking as wet and glossy as possible. 
Car is pretty swirly, so some filling capability would be nice. Looking to spend max £50. 
What do people suggest. Maybe something like Zymol or Swisswax? Or something I haven’t thought of at all.


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

R222 without a doubt.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

BMD SIRIUS is a perfect wax for summer 
Not sure about it's filling capabilities though

I would even suggest having a look at this, I reckon it'd be well worth a punt for gloss for the summer

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402927


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Simple wax armour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Autofinesse illusion. Nice and oily and adds a little filling.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Pinny said:


> R222 without a doubt.


Looks like a good suggestion. Which one do you suggest the blue one or white one (100% carnuba)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

stevies new wax show stopper is getting some great reviews on facebook http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/Enthusiast-waxes/BMD-Show-Stopper-sample
also odk echo gets good reviews too https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/product/echo-synthetic-wax
sorry but i havnt used either


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Fairtony said:


> Looks like a good suggestion. Which one do you suggest the blue one or white one (100% carnuba)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue one buddy


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Obsession Wax Luminous- pure gloss wax will last about 1 week.
Wax Planet Obsidian-super gloss show wax lasts about 2 months+
Wax Planet Shield of Dreams SiO2-outstanding gloss,last about 4 months+
Wax Planet Show Business-unreal gloss their easiest wax to apply and remove ever made. Just launched on 20-3-2018 my next wax to try.I have used all the others.
IMO it also boils down to what type of wax do you like, a natural(organic) carnauba wax, a synthetic (inorganic) sealant type wax, a SiO2 infused wax, or if you have a car with dark paint, black,blue red many prefer a montan based wax like Waxed Junkies caked in montan,Obsession wax Evolution v2,Dodo Juice Purple Haze.
I have 42 waxes in all and i have used them all. I can say they all give good gloss if the prep which is 95%of the work is right. At the end of the day its a matter of opinion and enjoy your search for the holy grail of gloss
regards
todds


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK Glamour or Echo would get my vote


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Combo with a pre wax cleanser/glaze:
- R222 paintwork cleanser &
- Jayswax bubblegum


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

M&K Summer Show Car, use M&K Pure before hand and the results are fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Got to be a combination of,
R222 GLOSS ENHANCING PAINTWORK CLEANER which has good filling abilities and leaves a great shine then top with a wax i have just recently used OBSESSION WAX PHAENNA. 

Any wax will do as long as the prep is good as the wax is only there to protect.

Good shout from JayMac on the M & K Show wax, so easy to use.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would say ODK Glamour or Echo, both very good 
Odsession wax Divine or Luminous
Wax Planet Show Business
BMD Show Stopper

But good prep is the key to all these waxes.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

BMD'S Sirius or Show stopper


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Quick coat of pre wax cleanser will do you best chap rather than look for the wax to do the work. For the sake of 15 20 mins whack some pre wax on. 

Small swissvax Bos? Oiliest wax I've used but the look only lasts a few washes. Small pot of blackfire midnight sun. Looks insane for me. 

Zymol Carbon if you want a really nice boutique feel and a bigger pot. It would always be my go to at that price range. A feel of expensive Zymol but actually cheap relatively. 

Lots and lots of other. Lusso Oro was one of my all time faves. A lot of the older detailers used to say it was like butter and better than Zymol Vintage. You don't get it as much anymore.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Personally I turn to Wax Planets Obsidian for a summer wax. 


Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Illusion or ODK Glamour and then BMD Sirius (either dark or light). These are really good products that are tried and tested. Phantom offers a fair shine as well.

If it helps, below is a shot of Illusion with Phaenna, the Phaenna was OK (as was Evolution) but not as good as Illusion for _slickness_ and ongoing shine. Phaenna was sold and I am left with a full custom evolution.










A few days later.










It is a good idea to try sample pots, they last ages anyway.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My opinion used to be for summer it would he obsession luminous or OCD nebula but having recently used obsession Divine this will now be my go to come the summer months it really is that good

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

BMD Taurus

DJ Rubbish Boys Edition

Loads more out there :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interesting that so many newish brands have been mentioned


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

As mentioned before BMD Sirius, shine had some great results with this wax


----------



## Marcel1973 (Mar 7, 2018)

Waxaddict show gloss or Bouncer’s Capture the Rapture?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

bigalc said:


> Got to be a combination of,
> R222 GLOSS ENHANCING PAINTWORK CLEANER which has good filling abilities and leaves a great shine then top with a wax i have just recently used OBSESSION WAX PHAENNA.
> 
> Any wax will do as long as the prep is good as the wax is only there to protect.
> ...


Wisest words so far....:thumb:
I,ll stick with Autoglym....maybe not the most fashionable,but performs everytime.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I do believe that the prep is the main ingredients here but a wax will add more gloss or a sealant sharpness. 


Gonz.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Throw this one in the ring as it has some filling capacity

Infinity Wax Dark :thumb:
http://www.jayswax.co.uk/product/infinity-wax-dark-150ml/

An old review on DW
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374982

Discounted with IW dark glaze too here 
http://www.scoobyparts.com/infinity-wax-car-care/infinity-wax-dark-wax-150ml


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I've got Adams buttery wax as my go to summer wax. Fancy a liquid wax rather than a paste wax over summer. Smells divine, can't wait to do a Decon and get it on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

R222 Concours wax with R222 paint Cleanser .


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I gave my RRS a coat off wax planet Obsidian super gloss show wax last sun.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kreissieg (Jul 5, 2012)

shy-talk said:


> I gave my RRS a coat off wax planet Obsidian super gloss show wax last sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing relflection matte 👌🏻


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> R222 Concours wax with R222 paint Cleanser .


 Maxi hi.What is best qd too refresh r222.Thanks just ordered a pot too try against raceglaze 55 and petes53 :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

My Phoenix Yellow E46 M3 .......with Vic's Red my all time summer fav.

IMG_2956 2 by T Timbers, on Flickr

.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Maxi hi.What is best qd too refresh r222.Thanks just ordered a pot too try against raceglaze 55 and petes53 :thumb:


Hi Alex , I use Victoria QD or Megs Last Touch it works well over R222 Concours 
but if you wash your car with r222 shampoo then I don't think you need QD!r222 shampoo gives very nice gloss and revives r222 wax look. R222 easiest wax to apply and remove I prefer to apply fresh coat everytime instead if using QD .


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Shame you can't get OCD Nebula any longer. That was a legend of a show wax. Fortunately I have a full 200ml tub ready for the summer!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Maxi hi.What is best qd too refresh r222.Thanks just ordered a pot too try against raceglaze 55 and petes53 :thumb:


To refresh R222 you'll need another coat of R222! It only lasts a few weeks.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

One that always seems to fall by the way side but is great IMO.

Blackfire Midnight sun wax over Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish.

G.E.P has great swirl filling properties and then the gloss from Midnight sun is great.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Mine with Absolute Valeting "show off" hard wax, it's amazing to apply and is a pleasure to remove. Lasts 4 months easily but I applied another coat after a month because I loved using it.

Other recommendations would be: 
SimpleWax Armour 
Chemical Guys Petes53
Wax Planet Obsidian 
Wax Planet Refraction
Wax110 Elysian (2 weeks) 
BMD Sirius 
Angelwax desirable or the fifth element

Wax Planet might still do all 6 50ml pots for £30 so you can try the lot and see what suits you, it's a superb offer.

Jon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neilkarting08 (Oct 25, 2016)

M300JDG said:


> Mine with Absolute Valeting "show off" hard wax, it's amazing to apply and is a pleasure to remove. Lasts 4 months easily but I applied another coat after a month because I loved using it.
> 
> Other recommendations would be:
> SimpleWax Armour
> ...


I would second Absolute Valeting "show off" hard wax. Brilliant wax. Lasted around 3000 miles last summer on my BMW vert.

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

M300JDG said:


> Mine with Absolute Valeting "show off" hard wax, it's amazing to apply and is a pleasure to remove. Lasts 4 months easily but I applied another coat after a month because I loved using it.


I've seen loads about this wax and really wanted to try it
Haven't got round to it yet 
Is it really worth it?!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

cleslie said:


> Shame you can't get OCD Nebula any longer. That was a legend of a show wax. Fortunately I have a full 200ml tub ready for the summer!


This is on my car right now 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

spyk3d said:


> One that always seems to fall by the way side but is great IMO.
> 
> Blackfire Midnight sun wax over Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish.
> 
> G.E.P has great swirl filling properties and then the gloss from Midnight sun is great.


Totally agree. I prefer the old branding though. It's one of my favourite ever combos.


----------



## kreissieg (Jul 5, 2012)

gally said:


> Totally agree. I prefer the old branding though. It's one of my favourite ever combos.


great combo and finish


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Collinite 476, cheap and does the job IMO


----------



## Nadeem (Feb 12, 2017)

Gloss show wax from SimpleWax and liquid gloss which is soon to be released


----------

